# Reinventing Myself



## gr8legs (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, this has been one helluva year.

The Covid virus put my two main projects (a Television Studio and a tavern game called the 'Kissmeter' on hold as nobody is shooting video nor kissing strangers right now -

And my 'hobby business' for the last 40+ years (a movie theatre) also succumbed to Covid. Maybe that's better for my disposition - not having to deal with landlords, business partners, teen-aged hired help and all the government interaction having employees entails has significantly lowered my stress level 

And circulating my resume' as a software / firmware engineer or computer hardware designer has been a dismal failure. When hiring managers see I graduated in 1968 they can do the math and don't think they want a greybeard in their mix, plus I'm picky about how far I'm willing to commute on the highways and byways.

But I'm not ready to give it all up just yet - although a rising PSA may change those plans but for now I'm still planning on staying active and (self) employed.

So, I inventoried my skill set and the needs in my community and figured out that my 40+ year ago diploma from the Locksmithing Institute of Little Falls New Jersey might provide entertainment and even some pin money as life goes on. It has been surprising to me that locks are pretty much the same mechanical technology now as they were 40 years ago - electronics hasn't yet taken over. And I've dabbled with locks quite a bit in the interim, keeping a hand in by doing my own work on rental and commercial projects I am involved with or own.

So I got busy haunting craigslist and after about 6 weeks found an old electric company truck, probably a 'meter test' rig, in pretty good shape with some useful appurtenances:




and started equipping it for a new business starting January 4.

The truck had a workbench and cabinets already installed so it was a great starting point. Also came with a Cadet heater and an RV power converter to keep the battery charged when hooked to shore power and also served as AC and DC distribution panel. Pretty nice setup. The Cadet heater is 120 volt and only runs if the truck is hooked up to shore power so a small 'Buddy' propane heater was the first addition. Nice and toasty for field work. (If I tried to use battery power for the Cadet heater the battery would last about 20 minutes. Not so good.)

I added two inverters - a 600 watt pure sine wave one to power sensitive stuff like the computers and such and a 2,000 watt Freight Harbor Jupiter 'modified sine wave' (has a rasty looking square-ish PWM output) to power 120 VAC motors and such.




I added a bunch of 4" x 6" card files for less-popular key blanks, small parts, inventory and other 'stuff' and the external bins store larger inventory items and less used tools. I exchanged the single 12-volt standard lead acid battery in one of the exterior bins for two Trojan 6 volt deep-cycle GCA batteries to power the inverters and DC loads.

I also added a piece of pegboard to the back wall for a tool board and am filling it as needed. The truck came with the fluorescent light, I added a swing arm lamp to the bench and put a 15 watt LED (100 watt tungsten equivalent) in it. Plenty of light !





The right cabinet has popular key blanks, reference material and lock pin kits to supplement the most used ones on the workbench.




In the left cabinet are 3 key machines and a bench grinder plus anything else that needs power - the computer, radio / CD player, chargers - all running off the small pure sine wave inverter (that runs all the time - it doesn't draw much). When I need the 120 volt machines I can flip on the 2 KW inverter and I'm ready to go.

Also installed a couple of RV LED cabin lights so I could see to work on the key machines and such. Big improvement. The two more often used key cutting machines are on slide-out platforms to let me see what I'm doing and then stow away when not in use. Rather tight quarters but works pretty well so far during the 'testing' phase.






Also got a very easily remembered phone number (that's another story) and suitable signage on the truck doors  So, now it's waiting for the city business license to go into effect in January - no sense paying for a half month and then paying again. I got a state contractors' license and surety bond in place (hence "Licensed, Bonded and Insured" so come January 4 I'm ready to rock and roll!




Wish me luck!

Stu


----------



## Jim F (Dec 22, 2020)

Too bad it wears a Bowtie.........
I bleed Blue.........
Good luck !
Hope you are successful.


----------



## rwm (Dec 22, 2020)

Awesome outfitting on the truck! Hoping this year is better!
Robert


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 22, 2020)

That's a well sorted truck 
Wishing you every success Stu,


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 22, 2020)

There's a lot to be said about being stress free! 
I hope you find plenty of work.
Good luck!


----------



## brino (Dec 22, 2020)

Best of luck, Stu!

You are starting with a winning attitude.

-brino


----------



## hman (Dec 22, 2020)

Stu -

Sounds like you're surviving in grand style!  As a former "almost neighbor," I'm more than happy to hear that good things are going your way.  Be well!


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice job on the rig, and best of luck with the new venture. Mike


----------



## francist (Dec 22, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## Superburban (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks great. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mikey (Dec 23, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 23, 2020)

I got laid off from a plumbing company almost 25 years ago,  quite unexpectedly I might add.   I had side work lined up for that weekend and decided to push it until Monday.   Seemed like the perfect time to try it on my own so i did.   Now up to 12 employees,  service vans, equipment,  $500k shop, etc I am rolling along well.  Best decision I ever made.


----------



## samstu (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice setup.  With your computer skills and a 3d printer or a small mill, you could make any missing blanks to make emergency keys.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 23, 2020)

You are going to bring some education and smarts to an occupation that needs it!


----------



## Boswell (Dec 23, 2020)

Good luck. I interesting side effect of going "On-site" to customer locations is that you can get direct observation of other issues they may have from minor handyman type things to major needed repairs. You might be able to find a way to capitalize on some of these.  Regardless, Good luck on your new years adventure


----------



## brino (Dec 23, 2020)

One more thought.... since you have computer skills.....

If you could also do the electronic/transponder bits of automobile ignition keys you could possibly make a pile of money.

With my last few used vehicles the dealers wanted $500 or more per key!
I went to a local locksmith that charged about half that, but couldn't (yet) do the "lock remote in the key" part.




So I settled for two dongles at a more reasonable price:



Of course there would be equipment start-up costs, but by having the business at least it would open some doors (sorry!) with the vendors.

-brino


----------



## gr8legs (Dec 23, 2020)

Jim F said:


> Too bad it wears a Bowtie.........
> I bleed Blue.........
> Good luck !
> Hope you are successful.



Well, yeah, I'm pretty much 'brand agnostic' on vehicles nowadays. 

I have had Fords of one shape or another for many years. 1969 Ford F350 dually ladder truck, 74 Mercury Capri, '66 Mercury Cougar (loved that car!) and 1980 F250 pickup. I still have the 1980 Ford pickup (photo shows 2 GMC's and red Ford pickup currently in the stable).

The only one of the 'Big 3' I had a problem with was Chrysler products (Dodge Coronet Super Bee) and so I now steer clear of them if possible and have stayed with Ford and GMC products.



Thanks for the comment!

Stu


----------



## gr8legs (Dec 23, 2020)

brino said:


> If you could also do the electronic/transponder bits of automobile ignition keys you could possibly make a pile of money.




Yeah, I'll see how it goes before plunking down serious cash for all the 'stuff' automotive work requires. A preliminary look-see tells me that every manufacturer has different hardware and firmware and required programming equipment. Just thinking of the dollar signs gives me a headache. I can always farm out automotive until then.

I really don't want too much business- after all, I'm retired and looking for side income, not a full-time gig.

Thanks!

Stu


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 23, 2020)

I wish you all the luck. My stepbrother was a lobbyist in California and then bought a sort of defunct lock shop from a guy that was retiring. He said that the shop turned out to be more of a store room and all his business was on the road. He got contracts with many of the property management companies. High rises were a big business where offices are rented out to individual companies. Every time someone moved out the locks had to be changed.
Did very well. ended up with half dozen or so guys on the road and spent most of his time getting new contracts. Ended up with a contract with the city too. The contract work was his meat and potatoes as it was steady work. Individuals amounted to a very small portion of his business.
He retired and sold the business a couple of years ago. Did very well for himself.
I hope you have the same outcome.
Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year.


----------



## jbobb1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Good luck on your new adventure! Sounds like you're ready and willing!
I moved on from a job I had for 39 years to become self employed. That was 7 years ago, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 23, 2020)

Good luck Stu,  looks like a really nice setup you have.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 23, 2020)

Like others have said Good Luck. Sometimes what starts as necessity turns into an excellent opportunity!


----------

